# Sexing snakes?



## jhammond123 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone new of anywhere to sex a snake in the ACT area or surroundings, one vet would cost 86$. And information on this would be good thanks guys


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow. My vet does a whole clutch for less than that. Might be worth trying a few other vets?
Most breeders will sex their own and would be willing to help you out. (Personally don't know anyone in ACT I'm afraid)


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 23, 2017)

You should definitely find somewhere cheaper, or find a local reputable breeder and ask if they’d be willing To show you how to sex or if they can sex your snake

86$ is definitely a rip off


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 23, 2017)

From memory we paid $25 the last time we had a python sexed, and that was a health checkup as well.


----------



## jhammond123 (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys, deffinently going to find a different place


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 4, 2017)

I dare say the $86 would have been the standard consult fee for that vet. The sexing alone would have been free. Much like going to the doctor to get a script for a $15 course of antibiotics... $75 for the doctor straight up, for 3 mins of his time...


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 4, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> From memory we paid $25 the last time we had a python sexed, and that was a health checkup as well.


I think I paid about the same for the coastal I won in a ballot and yeah that was a full checkup


----------

